# My Weird Cat



## karavash (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a Siberian cat named Magnus (who goes by about twenty different nicknames other than Magnus) who is about a year and a half now. He is such a strange dude but he's a riot a lot of the times. I think he's in his teenage phase cause he's very petty and demanding. His most recent habit has been "helping" me with water changes in the tanks, and by that I mean he drinks from the tanks. -_- But he's also one of those cats that always likes to keep an eye on me even if it's from the other side of the room.

One day I'm hoping he becomes the regal king of the domain, but for now he's just my oddball teenage cat. xD


----------

